# goldens round the country



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Leif spent a lot of time typing this poll in! It would be great if you could vote in it!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I voted...but I didn't see it two days ago. But then again it wasn't my best weekend. Good luck Leif.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Canada!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

New Jersey


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

New Jersey, Good job Leif, I am sorry I didn't see it sooner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

North carolina


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I think you should amend your poll to include all the Canadian provinces and territories...

British Columbia
Alberta
Saskatchewan
Manitoba
Ontario
Quebec
New Brunswick
Nova Scotia
Prince Edward Island
Newfoundland and Labrador
Yukon
Northwest Territories
Nunavut


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Um... you're also missing California on the list! I'm from California.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Come on, Michiganders! I know we have the most people!! WOOOOO!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oops - sorry, I just found California, but it's listed under Vermont!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

None of the above...DC


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Michigan!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

New Mexico


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

New York City


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

To the people in California, CA is low in the poll. Also, this poll is made mainly for the U. S. for the Canadians.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Another Michigander here 

and -mssjnnfer - so glad to see you using Michigander instead of Michiganian!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, and to the ones in DC,
-If you live in the north part, choose Maryland.
-If you live in the south part, choose Virginia.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

north carolina!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Hey,.. New York has to be in there somewhere right ?? Come on New Yorker VOTE VOTE VOTE !!!! upstate downstate... yah know !!!!!


----------

